
We Asked Def Con Attendees Why People Are Still Getting Hacked - LinuxBender
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5yqn4/we-asked-def-con-attendees-why-people-are-still-getting-hacked
======
ecpottinger
It is not a joke, people still use "1234" as their PIN or "Password" as their
password. I also understand that even today hardware is shipped with default
passwords to set them up and one of the first things to do is to install a new
password. BUT THEY DON'T!

Add in cheap management that does not pay for the tools the IT department
needs.

Management that demands access to part of the network they never really need
to assess.

And people install their own hardware to the network to bypass security so
they can watch Netflix, use Facebook, etc.

